# It aint Field but better



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there of course.  Hopefully the Hinky Hacienda is a little closer to the range this year. 

I don't know about better, but it is a good time.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

It is better. :thumbs_up

I already did my California trip for the year though so won't be attending...again.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

The Swami said:


> I'll be there of course.  Hopefully the Hinky Hacienda is a little closer to the range this year.
> 
> I don't know about better, but it is a good time.


Is Hinky coming? I will be camped across the street this year. I will be settin up camp Tuesday night. Bring it on Salami, lookin forward to seeing you guys there. Leave the rain in Idaho though. My partner is tearin it up so far he is 2 for 2 at Safari's. I gotta step up my game so he doesn't get tired carrying me.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'll be making my first trip this year. I've been pickin Swami's brain trying to decide on a new scope set up. I'm pretty excited for this one.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SteveID said:


> I'll be making my first trip this year. I've been pickin Swami's brain trying to decide on a new scope set up. I'm pretty excited for this one.


What direction does he have you going in?

Hey Swami, what time we gonna shoot on Thursday? If Hinky is going to be there I want some of that and that Watson girl too.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> What direction does he have you going in?
> 
> Hey Swami, what time we gonna shoot on Thursday? If Hinky is going to be there I want some of that and that Watson girl too.


I'm thinkin pretty hard about a CR Target, 6x verde lens w/ a dot. I missed out on a great deal on a 29mm Black Eagle on here but I think the CR is pretty good for the money.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

SteveID said:


> I'm thinkin pretty hard about a CR Target, 6x verde lens w/ a dot. I missed out on a great deal on a 29mm Black Eagle on here but I think the CR is pretty good for the money.



I am using the CR APex Target, that should tell you all you need to know.  I don't use stuff that don't work.

It is a great scope body and the Verde lens is a very good lens for any amount of money.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Is Hinky coming? I will be camped across the street this year. I will be settin up camp Tuesday night. Bring it on Salami, lookin forward to seeing you guys there. Leave the rain in Idaho though. My partner is tearin it up so far he is 2 for 2 at Safari's. I gotta step up my game so he doesn't get tired carrying me.


He had better show up! I've got money invested in the Hacienda.

I am shooting very well and you had your shot last year when I wasn't.  

Either step up or go on a diet.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> What direction does he have you going in?
> 
> Hey Swami, what time we gonna shoot on Thursday? If Hinky is going to be there I want some of that and that Watson girl too.


Oh, you ain't the only one that wants that Watson chick. I am sure Hinky wants to redeem himself too.  She shot well on Thursday last year. Too bad she had the foot injury.

I don't know if she will be there, I haven't heard. I don't think she is staying with us this year. We had good house guests last year. 

I shoot when I get there, if you happen to be there at the same time, then we shoot.

Better start reading my article and practicing the drills, because I'll be like the guy in the gallery on the Happy Gilmore movie to test your mental game come Thursday.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> It is better. :thumbs_up
> 
> I already did my California trip for the year though so won't be attending...again.


Must be kitten time. I am sure you got a lot of branding going on this time of year.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

The Swami said:


> I am using the CR APex Target, that should tell you all you need to know.  I don't use stuff that don't work.
> 
> It is a great scope body and the Verde lens is a very good lens for any amount of money.


That's exactly why I'm going to get one. I know you don't screw around with crap products and when I looked at yours I really liked it. How did you and Ron and Karla do at the shoot this weekend?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SteveID said:


> That's exactly why I'm going to get one. I know you don't screw around with crap products and when I looked at yours I really liked it. How did you and Ron and Karla do at the shoot this weekend?


I too shoot the CR target and Verde but a 4x. Don't get the new lens Chuck tells me that dots won't stick to them. I have the cross hair fiber kit on my housing with a small circle on the lens.

Swami I took it easy on you last year. No equipment issues with me this year. I just want dry weather.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> I too shoot the CR target and Verde but a 4x. Don't get the new lens Chuck tells me that dots won't stick to them. I have the cross hair fiber kit on my housing with a small circle on the lens.
> 
> Swami I took it easy on you last year. No equipment issues with me this year. I just want dry weather.


The dot won't stick on the new verde lens? Or is it different lens style?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The Swami said:


> Must be kitten time. I am sure you got a lot of branding going on this time of year.


We're down to two. Coyotes have been enjoying themselves.

You gonna come out for Big Sky? That goes for any of you other wannabe's as well.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

SteveID said:


> That's exactly why I'm going to get one. I know you don't screw around with crap products and when I looked at yours I really liked it. How did you and Ron and Karla do at the shoot this weekend?



We only got through 24 targets before they started tearing down.

I shot well, but didn't judge yardage that well.

I don't think that there are really any crap scopes out there. I use what I use because of the size and it dovetails to the Shibuya scope rod housing perfectly. There are a lot of accessories for that scope body as well and you can configure any number of different ways. The size of the scope and the glass that I can use with it are my most important factors.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> I too shoot the CR target and Verde but a 4x. Don't get the new lens Chuck tells me that dots won't stick to them. I have the cross hair fiber kit on my housing with a small circle on the lens.
> 
> Swami I took it easy on you last year. No equipment issues with me this year. I just want dry weather.


I use the Verde 4x too.

I'll have to ask Chuck about the new lens.

Well, you had better bring game because I am not shooting with the form flaw I was shooting with the last 2 years.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> We're down to two. Coyotes have been enjoying themselves.
> 
> You gonna come out for Big Sky? That goes for any of you other wannabe's as well.


Not sure. My grannie's 90th birthday is somewhere during that time.

Maybe if I promise the boss to wash the dishes every night I am there, she will let you come to Redding?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The Swami said:


> ...Maybe if I promise the boss to wash the dishes every night I am there, she will let you come to Redding?


After 22 years of marriage to her I can guarantee a big fat NO in regards to me going to Redding. I'm really trying to save all my sick and vacation time for this fall as I have alot of hunts planned so no big shoots except for Big Sky this year.

I made the folks that came up for dinner move furniture last year. "Your" room is now pink and purple.:star:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

> "Your" room is now pink and purple.


We need more testosterone on top of that mesa. 

I skip a couple of years of the Big Sky and those womenfolk done messed up my room.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

who ever is going, stop by the Brite Site booth & say hi


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SteveID said:


> The dot won't stick on the new verde lens? Or is it different lens style?


It's not the Verde, but off the top of my head I cannot remember the name of it. What it is, is they have a new coating on it that repels dust and water better but according to Chuck it also repels stick ons pretty good too. Even with my declining eyesight the $x Verde works great for me

Swami.....all I can say is lets shootem up and have fun as usual. :wink: Did you figure Darrington out yet?

Mike as usual will come by and give you a hard time.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

brtesite said:


> who ever is going, stop by the Brite Site booth & say hi


I always do bud.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> It's not the Verde, but off the top of my head I cannot remember the name of it. What it is, is they have a new coating on it that repels dust and water better but according to Chuck it also repels stick ons pretty good too. Even with my declining eyesight the $x Verde works great for me
> 
> Swami.....all I can say is lets shootem up and have fun as usual. :wink: Did you figure Darrington out yet?
> 
> Mike as usual will come by and give you a hard time.


Matt, I figure I will have to take you up on your offer. I will let OBT know. I don't know he is going for sure and I don't want my plans depending on whether or not he goes. I will let him know.

Thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

beings its just up the road an hour or so, Im there every chance I get


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Not that I want to put any stock in the long, long range forcast.......but it says mid 80's and sunny up til Thursday then it's 64 cold and cloudy. 

C'mon Swami use them powers of yours to get that corrected.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I love the Redding area. When I lived in San Jose we would slip up there for the weekend. Wish I could make the shoot.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Not that I want to put any stock in the long, long range forcast.......but it says mid 80's and sunny up til Thursday then it's 64 cold and cloudy.
> 
> C'mon Swami use them powers of yours to get that corrected.


Why? I can shoot in the rain.  Living where you do, you should have webbed feet.  You should be used to it.

Just for you though, I will make some calls.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I can shoot in the rain too, just prefer not to. :wink:

For anyone that hasn't seen. BigGP will have a cut sheet at the B-stinger/Sweet Seat booth. He has taken the time to measure each target and the angle and the true distance to each target. He laminated them and comes witha quick atatch thing too I think. Very useful.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Man it was sure nice there this weekend, managed to shoot a couple field rounds with my new bow and was loving it.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Swami....it's looking wetter and wetter for next week. Wassup with that.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Swami....it's looking wetter and wetter for next week. Wassup with that.


I warned you it would be a wet year again.

Ma Nature is not happy with the way I have arranged my mountaintop, so she is a little peeved at me right now. 

Suck it up, that is what champions do.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Ok now it says mid 80's. I give up. You win Swami it is what it is and I will shoot it no matter what. :wink: Have you heard anything from Hinky or Watson?


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Boy it would be a blessing to have the kind of temps and conditions they are saying now,
of course anything is better than today, as its currently snowing outside my window


----------

